# Vehicle choice



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi All

Now that the visa is sorted I now have to look at buying a vehicle.
Thanks Wanderer for previous pointers,

I am now kind of looking to 4wd cars rather than campers ( my budget to buy a vehicle is around $10k AUD and one model that appeals is the older Nissan Pathfinder approx 1999 .

Question is, are they reliable? They were sold in the UK as Terranos and had diesel engines unlike the AU models with .3.3 litre petrol engines. over here they had great reviews.

If this is not the vehicle to go for does anyone have any other ideas?

I will be asking all sorts of questions later regarding camp grounds etc.

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ianrobbo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Now that the visa is sorted I now have to look at buying a vehicle.
> Thanks Wanderer for previous pointers,
> ...


The pathfinders are a good compact or mid size 4wd and you may even find Terranos here too for that is what they were badged for Japan and other markets but a lot of Terranos have found their way here for vehicles in Japan with very low mileages get imported here en masse.
Have a look at the full Nissan range on a site like Used Cars for Sale - Browse New & Used Cars - CarPoint Australia and you'll get an idea of what's available in diesel or petrol.
There's also mid size Toyotas that are marketed under names like 4runner, Surf, Rocky etc. and then for a shorter wheel base slightly smaller 4wd, the Daihatsu Ferozas are not such a bad unit either.

The issue you'll have to deal with for whatever you buy will be reselling and you might find it somewhat more difficult to offload a 4wd at the end of your trip.


----------

